
The Cost of Running a DApp on a EOS Network: EOS Main Net vs. Wax vs. Telos - felltrifortence
https://medium.com/taikai/the-real-cost-of-running-a-dapp-on-an-eos-network-c4ab2639e5d8
======
theamk
Did I get this right? those prices seem completely insane -- why would anyone
want to use this?

For 100 transactions/day on the main net, you pay 0.018 € for bandwith and 409
€/day (!) for CPU. Compare this to AWS DynamoDB (for example), where you'd pay
less than $0.0002 for the same amount of transactions.

And storage is even worse -- for just 16 megabytes of transactional storage
you pay 2700€/day (!!). This comes out to just over 5 million € per GB-month,
compare with AWS prices of $0.25 per GB-month.

Why would anyone want to write DApps with prices like these?

~~~
supermalvo
That's the price you pay for early decentralization, I guess... Before AWS or
any other similar service, how were the fees at the beginning of the internet
days? I guess we'll have to wait until evolution and competition brings more
affordable conditions for DApp developers.

~~~
theamk
Before AWS or other similar service, you'd have to use shared hosting with CGI
scripts. Here is an ad from 1998 [0]: it says "200 MB storage, 6 GB transfer,
CGI access and Own Directory, $13.95/month".

The CGIs was not speed daemons, but you could easily sustain 0.5
request/second (~43,000/day). So this is still way way cheaper than DApps.

[0]
[https://books.google.com/books?id=TodvBDXmM_oC&lpg=PA350&ots...](https://books.google.com/books?id=TodvBDXmM_oC&lpg=PA350&ots=OZq62Loddb&dq=1990%20hosting%20prices%20cgi&pg=PA350#v=onepage&q&f=false)

